# hunting packs



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

just a quik plug for XO MTN PACKS

went and tried on the XO 3500 PACK TODAY. 
absolutely loved it. did not buy it just yet but I am going to!!!!!!!!!!!

I also tried on the eberlestock just one and the team elk.

not to knock either , I personally didn't much care for them. while they do have lots of pockets(inside and out) and load lifters and lots of options for varying types of hunts, they just did not fit my body type well. they seem to be made for a shorter torso then my(21 inch).

they also seemed much heavier then the X0 when empty. also I preferred the frame setup of the XO for hauling meat.

I believe the eberlestock to be a good solid pack and to be completely fair to them, also about half the price at $329. compared to about $600 for the XO 3500 (plus roughly another $100 for a couple extras the eberls already had(gun holder /crib sheath for meat packing without 3500 bag on frame).
so I will end up spending about $700ish when said and done for the XO.

all that said , I believe, the difference in the comfort of the two , justifies the added cost. it is my opinion, that the XO packs are in the class of kifaru and stone glacier, again JMHO!

XO gear will be at the salt lake expo this weekend , anyone looking for a new pack system , I would urge you to check them out.


----------

